# touche delete



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mars 2000)

je voudrais savoir comment "remplacer" la touche delete présente sur les claviers PC. Je possède un clavier modèle iMac.
Merci !!!


----------



## szamcha (23 Mars 2000)

voir forum imac

------------------
"Tant va l'orc à l'eau qu'à la fin, il se noie."
(^_^)


----------

